# Bill Gates to retire this week!



## Amir.php (Jun 24, 2008)

After retiring, Gates will remain chairman of the Microsoft board of directors and its largest shareholder.

 Still, Gates's bespectacled nerdish visage is an integral part of Microsoft's image and his departure is symbolic, according to analysts. 
From:
*infotech.indiatimes.com/News/Softw...s_to_retire_this_week/articleshow/3155543.cms


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if he's actually going to go through with his last day at microsoft.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah finally !!!!
Lets hope something from this stalwart who introduced computers to the masses.
Happy retirement....Sir...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

Goodbye Microsoft.
Bill Gates was THE man behind all success of Microsoft.

Since Bill went away as CEO, Microsoft became Micro$oft.

Now retiring means a REAL goodbye to the good old happy and prospering Microsoft everyone of us once knew.

Happy Retirement Sir!


----------



## coolbuddy (Jun 25, 2008)

dont worry guys v vil take care of microsoft...


      miss u sir......no other man revolutionize as lik u..


----------



## utsav (Jun 25, 2008)

goodbye sir. Hats off to the man who revolutionized personal computing


----------



## karmanya (Jun 25, 2008)

*Raises a glass full of single malt* To Bill, The man who revolutionized personal computing.
Long live the King.


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2008)

microsoft will still get better and better


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 26, 2008)

i cant imagine that fool steve ballmer to take charge...oh then ms will become a circus.... 

On topic...

He is the man, whose vision made us to enter into this world of computer and technology... 

He is a LEGEND....!


----------



## New (Jun 26, 2008)

Hats off to you Billy Sir for your excellent achievement in the personal computing.Happy retirement


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 26, 2008)

he was a true legend!


----------



## coolbuddy (Jun 27, 2008)

today is the last day for Bill........


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> he was a true legend!



Arre baba..he is still alive


----------



## casanova (Jun 27, 2008)

Sir William Henry Gates III - Hats off to you. You changed my mind and my passion beyond words. Thanks Sir. I continue to be your fan.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

*salutes the man who changed the way people live & work.*


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 27, 2008)

yea man he really has changed everything..a true legend


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy retirement 
and thx for changing million lives ( including mine  )


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

he is a monopolist besides people revering him  after almost 2 decades we havent yet freed from his corporation's products like Window$ ,office etc .window$ being the current monopoly ,software devels are concentrating on this platform ,underestimating the power of other platforms especially Free Open Source Software or Swathanthra Software


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i cant imagine that fool steve ballmer to take charge...oh then ms will become a circus....


+ 1


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 27, 2008)

Now that he will be retired, He can devote more time and money for improving healthcare worldwide with the help of Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. 

May he achieve the same success like he did with MS.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 27, 2008)

I may not be the biggest fan of MS, I may not agree with a lot of his early policies, but still I have to acknowledge his contributions. He is a legend. There is no denying that.


----------



## moshel (Jun 27, 2008)

ppl may bad mouth Bill gates and microsoft as much as they want....but just for one second has anyone given a thought to the fact that they may not have been able to raise their voices so much if bill and microsoft hadnt created the means of doing so?

today people say..go open source with software, use linux which is free etc etc.....but what i believe is at the core of all these is microsoft. 

this is not meant to belittle linux or open source, but rather in a way that the idea behind all this stuff came from bill gates and microsoft.

Bill Gates is a legend! long live Bill Gates!

some intresting funny/serious videos on bill gates's retirement.

CNet TV


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Billy G is the dude! I don't think anyone hates him out here. Without him the whole computer industry (and by that, the world) would have been a very different landscape.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 27, 2008)

COOL , atlast i can now take over lol ,  

waise i am gonna miss the man a lot, i guess he will go to italy as he loves to


----------



## narangz (Jun 28, 2008)

Bill Gates- A legend
*Salutes Mr. Gates*


----------



## blueshift (Jun 28, 2008)

My tribute to Bill Gates through wallpaper.

*blueshift.blogsome.com/wp-admin/images/thumb-tributetoBG.jpg


----------



## narangz (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ That's nice man


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

@blueshift, the background gradient makes it look great. Nice one!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 28, 2008)

How does it feel to have a Bill Gates smiling on your desktop that runs pirated Windows


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> How does it feel to have a Bill Gates smiling on your desktop that runs pirated Windows



Why you think negative always?
Many of us using original.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 29, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> Why you think negative always?
> Many of us using original.



+1 to ur comment buddy.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> How does it feel to have a Bill Gates smiling on your desktop that runs pirated Windows



+1


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice wallpaper blueshift.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

